# Some pics from our balcony at AKV.. :)



## ScubaKat (Oct 20, 2011)

Thought I would share some pics of our view from our balcony at AKV Jambo..  We booked this before we found TUG by renting points from a DVC owner.. we booked a standard view studio.. took a partial view with a long walk from lobby but loved the view... Heading back to AKV in March in a savannah view 1br.. can't wait!!


----------



## cindi (Oct 21, 2011)

Great pictures.  Wish I were there.


----------



## rsackett (Oct 21, 2011)

Those are some great pictures!  I wish DVC still was with II, I miss going there.

Ray


----------



## chalee94 (Oct 21, 2011)

i love AKV...


----------



## 6scoops (Oct 21, 2011)

*Great pics!!*

Love the pics!!  I can't figure out how to post pictures directly to the website.  I always have to post a link to my pictures.  How do you do that?


----------



## Skittles1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Amazing pictures!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ScubaKat (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks guys!!  We enjoyed the resort.. 



6scoops said:


> Love the pics!!  I can't figure out how to post pictures directly to the website.  I always have to post a link to my pictures.  How do you do that?



I usually store my pictures on Flickr..  you right click on the picture and select view image and it should give you a html link that ends with .jpg or other picture format... then there is the little yellow box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on top of the screen when you post.. just click on it and paste the link in there.. Hope that helps!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Oct 21, 2011)

Great pictures of AKV Savannah View. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 21, 2011)

Stayed at AKV twice - once with that savannah and the other time on the other hallway with the other savannah (pale in comparison). 

Have an AKV unit booked for 2nd week in Dec and another AKV unit for 3rd week of Jan.

Yes, I am gloating. But with the new TPU/RCI points costs that is in place, I won't be going as often as this (4 times in 15 months).


----------



## 6scoops (Oct 21, 2011)

*Thanks, I'll give it a try.*



ScubaKat said:


> Thanks guys!!  We enjoyed the resort..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the explanation!  I'm so clueless on the computer sometimes!


----------



## chunkygal (Oct 21, 2011)

That's one DVC I've never stayed at. I was hesitant since AK is so far out from the rest of Disney...may have to give it a try.


----------



## JPrisco (Oct 22, 2011)

great pictures!


----------

